# Our 5 Legged Horned Frog



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

Something a bit unusual came in last week. 

Turns out our Peppermint Horned Frog (Ceratophrys cranwelli) has 5 legs! :gasp: 

Aside from that he's in perfect health and is feeding and getting around fine :2thumb: We're going to keep him as the shop pet and see how he develops.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow one of a kind is it a functional leg?


----------



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

hard to say how much motor control he actually has over it. We'd need to watch him carefully when he's hopping around, which isn't all that often


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Aw bless him hes lovely btw :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Those top photos look like he's just sat on top of a slightly less fortunate frog :lol2:. He's very nice btw, I'm sure once he gets to the typical sitting-in-one-spot-all-day phase the extra leg won't bother him. You never know it might just wither and die and fall off of it's own accord.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

What are you gonna call the little sweetie then :flrt:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

With 3 back legs I would call him tripod!


----------



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah still needs a name... a few of the suggestions from our FB page are "Beetlejuice", "Gorou" (japanese name for 5th son), and Fukushima :/ 

I thought maybe "Johnny 5" but we still haven't chosen


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Haha nice frog, maybe he will jump farther too! How about 'Five Spice?' Lol.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd suggest Jake, from the (in)famous Jake the Peg song. 

Ade


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

PawsForThought said:


> yeah still needs a name... a few of the suggestions from our FB page are "Beetlejuice", "Gorou" (japanese name for 5th son), and Fukushima :/
> 
> I thought maybe "Johnny 5" but we still haven't chosen


Oh i like Beetle juice but im thinking The Incredible Hulk :no1:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Very unusual. Be interesting to see how it grows!

Best,
Paul


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I love it,give it to me :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

lol... sorry Timothy & Matilda, I'm afraid he's staying with us for a while!


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

awww very cute, if he was mine i would class him as my 'special frog' from my gang 

meg:2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

That must be the pivot leg...


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Jackson (as in jackson 5) :lol2:

He's cute


----------

